# Reo - Pros And Cons



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Time for pro's and cons despite the fact I have only been playing with the REO Grand for a day.

Pro's

Performance is outstanding
Awesome taste
Awesome vapour production
Looks great
The ability to switch out flavours with the little replacement bottles
The ability to customise coils and wicks
Good size and not heavy
18650 batteries (easy to carry extra batteries)
Easy to clean an maintain and all weather friendly
Low maintenance
Doesn't roll off the desk
Can be used as a dripper 
Sub Ohm
It feels and probably is indestructible

Cons

Shaking it it rattles (well the battery does) and I think something needs to be inserted to stop the battery rattle. maybe some doubled sided tape?
It could come with better instructions and maybe a little manual
The twist on/off fire button is a little annoying that it moves so easily and you press the button and nothing happens and you realise it's locked itself
Not for beginners
Squonking takes some getting used to and there is a technique to it

Bottom line is it's a real winner and you somehow feel it's the best of the best.

I'll come back in a week or two when I have some experience with it and revisit the Pro's and Cons.


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Are you sure it's not the bottle rattling? 
Agree
I find it also quite annoying.
Agree
Agree


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Are you sure it's not the bottle rattling?
> Agree
> I find it also quite annoying.
> Agree
> Agree



Nope the bottle is quite tight... it's the battery for sure.


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope the bottle is quite tight... it's the battery for sure.


That is very weird. Both mine fit snug. Maybe @Matthee can shed some light on the issue.


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Cons

Shaking it it rattles (well the battery does) and I think something needs to be inserted to stop the battery rattle. maybe some doubled sided tape? I have never had that, but some Reonauts do complain thus. They take electrical tape and wrap it around, also leaving a little handle to make it easier pulling the battery out.
It could come with better instructions and maybe a little manual Agree
The twist on/off fire button is a little annoying that it moves so easily and you press the button and nothing happens and you realise it's locked itself That is because of the optional button cover. Many Reonauts do not like the button cover and throw it away - for that exact reason.
Not for beginners If you want to go RBA you have to start somewhere. In my opinion there is no easier RBA than the Reomizer.
Squonking takes some getting used to and there is a technique to it No doubt about it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Cons
> 
> Shaking it it rattles (well the battery does) and I think something needs to be inserted to stop the battery rattle. maybe some doubled sided tape? I have never had that, but some Reonauts do complain thus. They take electrical tape and wrap it around, also leaving a little handle to make it easier pulling the battery out.
> It could come with better instructions and maybe a little manual Agree
> ...



Ahhhh yes that was the other thing @vaalboy trained me on... the tape on the battery to easily get it out... and it may well stop the rattle... off to the man cave to look for tape!

Ahhhh so the on/off button issue is because of my nice silver button cap I put on it... it looks much better than the little black thing so I'll learn to live with it for now.

Yip on the beginners story... I found it way easier to play with the my disaster with the Kayfun Lite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Good list Rob and thanks for the feedback @TylerD and @Matthee 

Do you then suggest button covers?
Is it just cosmetic or does it feel better with a cover on?


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

@Silver I think the button cover, or not to cover, is a personal "feel thing" - I played a bit with TylerD's two - one had a button cover and the other one was without button cover - the press action is so soft that I personally thinks that a button cover is only required for cosmetic looks rather than functionality. I suggest if you place order get a button cover and then you can decide for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/14)

My personal preference is definitely a button cover. Besides the aesthetic appeal, I lock mine frequently and its just easier to turn the nob with the cover on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

